# We're going to make a sexy video



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi,

This is my first post here after lurking for quite a while, so if this is not the appropriate place to post this question I apologize in advance.

The thing is that I have been wanting my wife and I to make a sex video for years. She has always been reluctant, but said absolutely not, so I've been patient and persistent Anyway, the other day we were talking and she mentioned that the kids will be away for the weekend and that we'll have the house to ourselves. She then said that she'd like to take the camera out and see what we can tape - her exact words. As you can imagine, my brain went totally blank, but I managed to keep my composure enough to tell her I'll be ready.

So my question: She said she would like to act out a scene of some sort, like the real movies, which is great, but now I'm like trying to come up with a good fantasy that allows us to have fun, gives me the opportunity to make sure the camera is in place, and maybe adjusted a couple of times for different angles. We've talked a little further and she is open to a fairly explicit tape which has me wanting to be sure I get this right!

Any ideas out there on fantasy things we can do? I'm capable of coming up with my own, but thought I could benefit from the collective wisdom of this group.


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

Seawolf said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post here after lurking for quite a while, so if this is not the appropriate place to post this question I apologize in advance.
> 
> ...


Actually, unless you both have a favorite fantasy you can agree on, I suggest that you start slow and small and keep it simple. Otherwise you run the risk of getting frustrated when things don't meet your expectations. Just an opinion, but I know my porn.


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks II, we've had some discussion about it so I'm not too worried about trying to make it a big production, that would just take away from the activity! We do want something erotic though and she has left the "scenario" up to me. Any thoughts. Also it just occurs to me that I should ask if there is anything I should stay away from. 

Roy, all I can say is persistence, and patience. I don't know what finally put it over the top, and I'm not going to question it either!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

No specific scene in mind. . .but as your Director, I have retained BigBadWolf and Atholk on drums and guitar for the porn music.

Applications are currently open for camera and key grip.

Word from the scripting department is it's up for grabs between a Boss/Secretary scene or Pool Boy/Lonely Housewife scene.

Tell your wife not to worry, crew and set will be out the bedroom within 4 hours after shooting when she comes home and sees us set up. . .we helped ourselves to soda in the fridge.


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Scanner,

Thanks for the ideas, oh and thanks for leaving the beer! I like the pool boy idea, so we may go with that. I'm surprised you're the only one to offer up some thoughts! Anybody else? 

One other idea I had was that she could be a woman showing up for an interview and screen test for a porn movie. Also, I'm putting together a playlist so we can have some music in the background, when the action gets underway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

